# to my rexy who i miss soooo much



## missmyrexy29 (Oct 19, 2011)

Yesterday at 7pm you left us for the rainbowbridge,it hasnt been the same without you my rexypoo.brandon and keira miss there bestbuddy.mommy and daddy miss your wacky personality,i miss you cuddeling with me watching lifetime with me.i miss you listening to me everytime i talked to you with your ears up.i miss mommy and rexy time in the mornings playing fetch even after a hour you would still want to play,even when i was tired you would throw your ball at me and give me that comeon look it was the cutest.rip babyboy you have sheba,buddy and great grandma watching over you now.love and miss you!!!!!.


----------



## clearcreekranch (Mar 18, 2010)

hugs and prayers from Texas


----------



## missmyrexy29 (Oct 19, 2011)

thank you!


----------



## jang (May 1, 2011)

I'm sorry for your loss---
jan


----------



## Stella's Mom (Mar 8, 2011)

R.I.P Rexy.


----------



## DanielleOttoMom (May 11, 2010)

I'm sorry for your loss of your buddy Rex. I too love watching Lifetime with my boy. Sending more hugs and prayers from Texas. Rest in peace now Rex and run free.


----------



## Geeheim (Jun 18, 2011)

RIP Rexy!


----------



## elsie (Aug 22, 2001)

:hug::hug::hug::hug::hug::hug::hug:


----------

